# Broken Doll Costume



## Count Samuel (Oct 5, 2007)

My friend at work is a bit stuck on her costume this year. She's come up with quite a cool idea. A broken doll.
I kinda picture a china doll type outfit, like an old fashioned smock dress and frilly short sleeved blouse with white tights and little black shoes. Then a jagged black line right across her face and her hair all mussed up and pushed over to one side.
We threw some ideas about at work today, and don't really have anything solid in mind. I was wondering what some of the creative masters here might come up with. Any thoughts or idea's would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## stickhead (Oct 10, 2007)

That sounds like a great costume. I don't know how broken she wants to be but maybe she could make it as if some of her hair has been pulled out with some sort of partial bald cap with bits of hair pulled through to keep it on and give a nice effect. Perhaps she could have lost a shoe or her hand could have broken off (with long sleeves this should be easy enough). Also if she is to be an old doll, she could give her clothes a well aged look. She should definitely post pictures of the completed costume. It sounds quite original.


----------



## Grim Spirit (Nov 16, 2005)

If you want a properly aged looking dress, go with a white dress and wash in the washer with several tea bags.

White complection. RED doll lips painted on.

Make sure there a couple of major breaks on the face..with some striations also, like old broken porcelin.

If you're good with latex, get some black mesh material and black out an eye, with broken area around.


----------



## SquidooKimberly (Oct 12, 2007)

Giant bandaids with stitches painted on them. A broken shoe


----------



## TheDeadImmortals (Oct 27, 2007)

Wow I'm being the same exact thing for Halloween. =o =) What I did with my costume is I drew stitches on all over by body to make it look like someone tore me apart and then put me back together. She should also use black eyeshadow and completely COVER her eyes with it along with black lipstick. It adds to the affect of her being a creepy broken doll. Being that I actually made the clothes with my costume I don't really have much advice on what she could do with that. What I did was I sewed a spider web onto my shirt and I made a tattered-looking skit to go along with it that was made from tons of different material. She should also go to Payless or something to get striped stockings she could wear. Oh, and she could also go to Hot Topic or something to get a pair of arm warmers. Those really add a good touch to it all. =)

Well, good luck with the costume. Hope she has fun with it.


----------

